# Mittelklasse Gamer PC ZU VERKAUFEN



## Smallsin (28. August 2011)

Verkaufe meinen Mittelklasse Gamer PC.
Bin zum Verhandeln bereit ;D
Einfach auf den Link klicken!

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/mittelklasse-gamer-pc/36277653

LG SmallSin


----------



## MICHI123 (29. August 2011)

link scheint falsch zu sein, zumindest bei mir. nur so als info


----------



## Vordack (29. August 2011)

Bei mir auch.


----------



## Smallsin (29. August 2011)

Habs geändert... Müsste gehen


----------



## Smallsin (29. August 2011)

Preis gesenkt!!!


----------



## Adamanthul (29. August 2011)

Also für 400 wirst du den meiner Meinung nach nicht los, ich glaube kaum, dass dafür jemand mehr als 300 zahlen würde wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Batze (30. August 2011)

Noch nicht mal 300. Aber ok, preislich ist es ja seine Sache.

Andere Frage:
Gibt es denn das OS mit dazu, also ich meine die Original DvD, denn da steht nur,

*Windows 7 64 bit Professional installiert, somit alle Treiber + übertaktungssoftware installiert. *


----------



## Smallsin (30. August 2011)

Ohne Originale DVD


----------



## Crysisheld (30. August 2011)

Na dann frag ich mal nicht, wie du zu dieser Version gekommen bist. Ist wenigstens der CD Key echt oder gibt es den auch nicht dazu?


----------



## Smallsin (31. August 2011)

CD Key kann ich gerne mitgeben. Die Windows Version hab ich als                       Berufsschueler einer IT Schule bekommen.


----------



## Vordack (31. August 2011)

Smallsin schrieb:


> CD Key kann ich gerne mitgeben.



Als .txt Datei? 

Sorry, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen  Nicht ernst nehmen^^

@Topic

Nen Kumpel von mir such gerade nen neuen PC. Hab ihn gefragt, aber dieser hier ist ihm zu "untere Mittelklasse" 

Viel Glück beim loswerden.


----------

